# Ask Forum: OTA-HD issues with WFAA (8-1) on 10/30



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

Just wanted to post this out to my fellow Dallas 921 users to see if anyone else ran into problems this weekend. I went to go watch some Big 12 football on Saturday morning on my local ABC station (8-1, www.wfaa.com) and kept getting the channel not found message. This channel is usually my strongest OTA channel.

So, I went to the Local Channels menu option, deleted it, went to re-add it (ATSC channel 9 btw), and the bar would go to about 115 - 120, and then within a second immediately go back to 0 and just sit there. This is a different experience then some of my other weaker OTA that would fluctuate between 50 and 70 and then back to 0.

During this time, my other OTA channels worked fine (Breeder's cup and SEC football later in the afternoon)... but I never could get wfaa to re-add. I power-cord rebooted the box a couple of times and just gave up. Later that night (probably around 10p) I went back in, entered 09, got 121 for the strength and it locked the channel just fine, added it back in, and worked like a champ.

I'm guessing that they had some PSIP problems on Saturday?

On a side note, my weekly timer for deperate housewives last night worked just fine, even with me deleting and adding the channel back in. I remember a while back having issues with a timer getting deleted when I went in to delete / add a local digital channel.


----------



## JohnM (Nov 6, 2003)

I had some problems with WFAA with my 6000 receiver so I don't think this was a 921 issue. I tuned in about 3:30 to watch the Texas/Colorado game. I was getting black screen with no signal strength. I watched analog for a while and then switched back and everything seemed fine.


----------



## ocnier (May 8, 2003)

same here with my 921, it's more than likely PSIP's in my opinion as well


----------

